# Hardiplank directly on studs



## hgullung (Jul 19, 2010)

Was reading the install specs on the hardiplank and it says that I can install directly onto studs if they are 16" OC provide i add a moisture barrier like felt. I was a bit surprised and assumed I would need to install over OSB.

What are the cons to installing directly onto the studs..ie will it weaken my structure and will it complicate when I add windows?

BTW this is for an 8' X 12' Shed.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You could get away with it on a shed with proper bracing. 

I’d never even think about it in a house, to many water management issues.

OSB is down to $8 a sheet in my area. $80 buys you a much stronger structure.

You could easily put your foot through Hardi over studs. You couldn't do that if the wall was sheeted.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

"OSB is down to $8 a sheet in my area."
Send me a truckload, please. I priced this last Friday for a job and it was over $11.00/sheet here, and there is an OSB factory just 30 miles away. 
Go figure, David


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thurman said:


> "OSB is down to $8 a sheet in my area."
> Send me a truckload, please. I priced this last Friday for a job and it was over $11.00/sheet here, and there is an OSB factory just 30 miles away.
> Go figure, David


That's a lot of kindling. Never had any use for little piecs of wood glued together when plywood is a much better product* 
Ron

*Personal Opinion.


----------

